# 2013 Kubota L4760 with FEL Plow and Snowblower



## ericdube (Sep 4, 2013)

It was finally time for an upgrade this year, so I decided to take a look at the new Grand L60 series from Kubota. After weighing all my options, I ended up purchasing an L4760 a few months back in a TLB (Tractor Loader Backhoe) configuration. While I know many folks have been really negative about the new Tier IV emissions, so far it's really been working out great with any job I've thrown at it.

For snow removal duties, I ended up purchasing a 7.5' Arctic Snow Plow with Poly Blade and a floating SSQA style tractor mount. The floating mount has been working well to maintain steering control while pushing deep snow.

On the rear, I have a 3-point hitch mounted 6' snow blower with hydraulic chute controls. Ironically, the plow has been working so well that I haven't even had a chance to use it yet (although, I'm sure I'll get plenty of use out of it before the end of the winter with all the residential plowing that I do.)

I still have a few more modifications to do (such as lighting), but I think the tractor will work out great this winter.


----------



## Crier (Dec 13, 2013)

She's a bute.


----------



## wislxer (Jan 20, 2011)

Excellent set up! Let's see some action pics/vids. 

I went and looked at some of the new compact Kubotas recently, specifically the L3560 and it seemed to be a much larger and more substantial machine than a comparable hp Deere. That might have just been my perception though. Seemed like even at 37hp it could have moved a lot of snow set up properly. What's your experience so far? What are you replacing? Mind me asking what that float blade ran you? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ericdube (Sep 4, 2013)

wislxer;1703456 said:


> Excellent set up! Let's see some action pics/vids.
> 
> I went and looked at some of the new compact Kubotas recently, specifically the L3560 and it seemed to be a much larger and more substantial machine than a comparable hp Deere. That might have just been my perception though. Seemed like even at 37hp it could have moved a lot of snow set up properly. What's your experience so far? What are you replacing? Mind me asking what that float blade ran you? Thanks in advance!


Before I purchased the L4760, I did briefly look at the JD 4000 series. They look like wonderful tractors, and I don't remember that I really had much to complain about with them. They definitely had one of the nicest cab setups. However, once I test drove the Grand L60 at the Kubota dealer I knew I had to have one. Plus I really liked the dealer I was getting it from and already had a good relationship with them from a number of previous purchases (I was replacing a smaller B-series that I had bought from them years prior.)

Originally I was set on purchasing an L3560, but once I saw how small of a price difference it was between to move up to the L4060 I quickly changed my mind (this included a larger loader and backhoe.) From there, it was all downhill and somehow during price negotiations I ended up settling on the L4760 (partly because they agreed on a trade-in for some equipment that I desperately needed to get rid of so it offset a lot of the cost.)

Even though I bought a 7.5' plow, the machine is way more capable than that. I'm positive that I could have moved up to an 8' or even an 8.5' plow given the HP and size of the tractor. Based on the advice I was give at the time (from everyone I spoke with), the recommended plow size was right around 7.5' so that's what I went with.

As for the price on the plow, the Arctic folks really took care of me. I ended up buying it factory direct since there wasn't a dealer in my area. All done and said based on my configuration (poly blade with galvanized frame, poly cutting edge, recoil shock, power angle kit with hoses, hydraulic crossover, and SSQA float mount) it was less than $3200 (including shipping from Canada to my door in the US.)

The only thing I needed to supply myself for the plow was the hydraulic fittings, quick couplers and hoses from the crossover to the tractor, plow markers, and the steel strap to mount over the poly cutting edge. (For the strap, I ended up having a local waterjet company cut this out for me to match the hole pattern of the Arctic plow (8 x 12" on center.))

So far, the setup has been working extremely well for me, and I'd recommend it in a heartbeat. While I don't have any action pictures or videos yet, I will try to take some when I'm out with it during the next storm.

Thanks!


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice Kubota! It looks like you can do pretty much everything you need to with your setup. Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice looking Machine.


----------



## stg454 (Jan 9, 2011)

Real nice machine. I've been looking for a machine just a little smaller than that one. Looking in the 30 HP size. I want a TLB with a mid mount mower. Want it to be an all around machine.


----------



## ericdube (Sep 4, 2013)

stg454;1703984 said:


> Real nice machine. I've been looking for a machine just a little smaller than that one. Looking in the 30 HP size. I want a TLB with a mid mount mower. Want it to be an all around machine.


If you are in the market, do yourself a favor and take a look at Kubota's new B50 series with factory cab. There's a normally aspirated 26HP model and a turbo diesel model, which produces 33HP. Both of them are very nice machines and if I wouldn't have moved up to the L60 series, I probably would have replaced my older B with the B3350.

For the B50 series, Kubota even offers a FEL plow and pallet forks. Combine this with a MMM and a rear snowblower in a TLB setup and you have one capable machine that can do just about anything you throw at it.

Besides snow clearing, here's a couple other pictures from some of the projects I've been using of my L4760 for.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

real real nice Kubota, I have a 2006 Kubota L-4330hstc, we use just for snow, moving/stacking piles, its only 43hp, bought it used almost 3-years ago, no issues....again congrats, real nice rig, looks like you will be using it in the hours to come..........storm looming! Happy New Year


----------



## ericdube (Sep 4, 2013)

512high;1704211 said:


> real real nice Kubota, I have a 2006 Kubota L-4330hstc, we use just for snow, moving/stacking piles, its only 43hp, bought it used almost 3-years ago, no issues....again congrats, real nice rig, looks like you will be using it in the hours to come..........storm looming! Happy New Year


Thanks and Happy New Year!

Glad to see there are other forum members with Kubotas. It's my second Kubota and the L60 has been the best yet. Always finding a new use for it!

Also, I see you're located in my neck of the woods (actually, my wife and I use to live in Nashua for over 10 years - great place to live!) Hopefully the storm was kind to you (we didn't get much snow where I am now.)

Here's a few pictures from the clean-up this morning. Unfortunately, I didn't get any outside the cab since I was by myself, however I think the pictures show how well the combination works. Otherwise, even though we didn't get a lot of snow, there was still enough snow from plowing to finally break-in the new snowblower! It works great for getting rid of the snow build up from plowing.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

The extra valve for the front, is it electric over hydraulic or did you run it from the back? Just curious as to the control set up. Toggle on the loader stick or reach back for the lever.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

small world you lived in Nashua! What state now? I think we got 8-10",what a longgggggg nite, Saturday I will be in my Kubota pushing banks.stacking etc, more fun then being in a plow truck for 18 hours I think! Again real nice setup you have best of luck!


----------



## ericdube (Sep 4, 2013)

Mr.Markus;1706241 said:


> The extra valve for the front, is it electric over hydraulic or did you run it from the back? Just curious as to the control set up. Toggle on the loader stick or reach back for the lever.


It's electric over hydraulic for the 3rd function valve on the loader (this controls the plow angle.) It's a standard Kubota kit. With the kit a you get a new loader joystick with toggle switch and a disconnect button (shown in the picture.)

As for the snowblower control, there's a set of remotes in the rear that control the discharge chute on the snow blower (one for rotation and one for angle adjust.) I'm actually thinking of getting a 3rd one installed so I can use a hydraulic toplink (makes mounting and adjusting implements a lot easier.)

Also, on the L60 series, they have really cool feature not found on any other tractor that I'm aware of. It's an RPM throttle control on the loader joystick (there's an additional button on the front of the handle (not shown in the picture.)) I can program it in the computer to a specific engine RPM and push it for on-demand throttle-up of the engine up. This works out great when I want to run the PTO at full speed for short period of time or just operate the loader at full speed when standing still (the tractor has an HST+ transmissions so you don't have to manually adjust throttle for speed, plus it will auto-shift on the fly.)



512high;1706252 said:


> small world you lived in Nashua! What state now? I think we got 8-10",what a longgggggg nite, Saturday I will be in my Kubota pushing banks.stacking etc, more fun then being in a plow truck for 18 hours I think! Again real nice setup you have best of luck!


Just noticed it says New England (I need to fix this), however I live in Oxford, MA now. Just over the border from CT off of RT 395. At least where I am, I don't think we got more than 5-6" at most.

No doubt it's more fun, and good luck with snow clearing tomorrow!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm debating the Kubota 3rd valve right now for my 5740
With all the ice damaged trees we have I bought a grapple bucket and can't decide whether I want to spent the $700 or for about $150 at the hydraulic store buy some hose and couplers and run it off the back. The toggle sure sounds more convienient.


----------



## ericdube (Sep 4, 2013)

Mr.Markus;1706480 said:


> I'm debating the Kubota 3rd valve right now for my 5740
> With all the ice damaged trees we have I bought a grapple bucket and can't decide whether I want to spent the $700 or for about $150 at the hydraulic store buy some hose and couplers and run it off the back. The toggle sure sounds more convienient.


Very nice setup you have!

I hear you on the cost. Nothing for Kubota is ever cheap considering what you get. Although, having used the 3rd function valve control for plowing, I wouldn't even consider running it off the remote hydraulics. The convenience is paramount with having everything controllable from the same loader joystick. I can't imagine how you'd be able to be productive with a grapple using one of the rear remotes to control the open and close function. In my opinion, it's so much more fluid and usable with the control on the loader joystick.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I agree, I just wanted someone to give me the go ahead to spend the money by reinforcing what I already know .LOL


----------



## ericdube (Sep 4, 2013)

LOL! I know what you mean. Sometimes I think there needs to be a support group for this stuff! 

I've been on the fence myself with getting the third set of rear remotes. I know I'll be able to make use of it with the hydraulic toplink, but I can't seem to convince myself to do it!


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mr.Markus;1706536 said:


> I agree, I just wanted someone to give me the go ahead to spend the money by reinforcing what I already know .LOL


Thats what plowsite is all about!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Mr.Markus;1706480 said:


> I'm debating the Kubota 3rd valve right now for my 5740
> With all the ice damaged trees we have I bought a grapple bucket and can't decide whether I want to spent the $700 or for about $150 at the hydraulic store buy some hose and couplers and run it off the back. The toggle sure sounds more convienient.


It'll be alot more than $150 in hoses.... I have a set I'd sell you...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks Chad, leaning towards the Kubota kit, already put a blower on the back.


----------



## gwhunter (Sep 22, 2008)

Eric, I'm close to pulling the trigger on a similarly equipped Deere. I really like the look of the GL60's. I'm not far from you in CT. What dealer did you go with? If you don't mind, PM me with TLB ballpark figures. Thanks

Matt


----------



## ericdube (Sep 4, 2013)

I purchased the tractor from Ahearn Equipment in Spencer. They've always treated me very well there, so I usually buy most of my equipment from them.

I believe I paid $67k (including MA tax) for the TLB configuration with everything shown in the pictures with the exception of the plow, wood chipper, and a few accessories (such as stereo, dual horn, hydraulic fittings, add-on lighting, etc.) The plow and add-on accessories was another $4k. The Bearcat 8" hydraulic-fed wood chipper is actually on loan from a good friend of mine (I believe those retail for $8k or so.)

While I've never owned a JD tractor before, I did look at the 4000 series and they look like really nice machines with very comfortable cabs (although, I'm not sure what model you're looking at.)

Good luck with whatever you decide to buy!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mr.Markus;1706536 said:


> I agree, I just wanted someone to give me the go ahead to spend the money by reinforcing what I already know .LOL


The 3rd valve is worth every penny.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

JD Dave;1708147 said:


> The 3rd valve is worth every penny.


Ordered it today when they opened.


----------



## HWT (Jan 5, 2014)

I have a question for ericdube since you have both a blower and a blade. I have a smaller rig, a Kioti CK35, 4WD, 35hp with a FEL but about the same weight as your Kubota and with a 5’ Lucknow rear blower and am considering mounting a floating blade on the front. I have a 750’ winding, uphill, gravel lane with limited areas to push the snow into so, for most conditions, the blower is the tool of choice. There is one situation in which it doesn’t work well. We have very high winds here (the area is called Blowmedown) and at times the snow is pulverized and this results in it having almost the density of sand. The blower is a very heavy duty farm type and weighs over 500 pounds but still will not penetrate close to the gravel even with the skids removed and the gauge wheels fully retracted. I’m left with 3 or 4” of this dense snow and I need to use 4WD in my truck to get through it. I can and sometimes do use the bucket to get under this stuff but it’s slow going. If I had a blade on the front I thought I might be able to break it up and then blow it out. I also thought I might use the blade to remove the light snowfalls (~4”) that we often get. Have you, or anybody else, have any experience with using your blade to penetrate and break up dense, compacted snow?


----------

